# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  از نظر بازار کار:پرستاری روزانه یا تعهدی ؟

## marshal2012

سلام . با توجه به رتبم قصد دارم پرستاری رو انتخاب کنم ، منتهی میدونیم که از پارسال کد رشته تعهدی هم اضافه شده . خب این تعهدی ها کارشون تضمین هست و مشکلی ندارن . حالا سوال من اینه اگه من پرستاری روزانه رو بزنم چند سال دیگه بازار کاری خواهم داشت ؟ چون مسلما اولویت با رشته های تعهدی هست و وقتی اونا جذف بیمارستانهای دولتی بشن شانس روزانه ها کمتر میشه دیگه... . و بعدم اینکه میگن تعهدی ها نسبت به روزانه ها در امد کمتری دارن درسته ؟؟؟؟... پرستار روزانه به طور متوسط چند ساعت کار میکنه ؟ و به ازای این ساعت کار چقدر درامد خواهد داشت ؟؟ ...میشه همزمان دوتا بیمارستان کار کرد؟ مثلا صبح یه جا عصرم یه جا ... چند تا سوال دیگم دارن بعدا میپرسم خیلی ممنون

----------


## marshal2012

کمک

----------


## Masood11

> سلام . با توجه به رتبم قصد دارم پرستاری رو انتخاب کنم ، منتهی میدونیم که از پارسال کد رشته تعهدی هم اضافه شده . خب این تعهدی ها کارشون تضمین هست و مشکلی ندارن . حالا سوال من اینه اگه من پرستاری روزانه رو بزنم چند سال دیگه بازار کاری خواهم داشت ؟ چون مسلما اولویت با رشته های تعهدی هست و وقتی اونا جذف بیمارستانهای دولتی بشن شانس روزانه ها کمتر میشه دیگه... . و بعدم اینکه میگن تعهدی ها نسبت به روزانه ها در امد کمتری دارن درسته ؟؟؟؟... پرستار روزانه به طور متوسط چند ساعت کار میکنه ؟ و به ازای این ساعت کار چقدر درامد خواهد داشت ؟؟ ...میشه همزمان دوتا بیمارستان کار کرد؟ مثلا صبح یه جا عصرم یه جا ... چند تا سوال دیگم دارن بعدا میپرسم خیلی ممنون


تعهدی کارش دولتیه ولی معمولی میتونه تو بیماستان خصوصی کار کنه که حقوق بهتری داره!
حقوقش میانگن اطراف 2تومن میچرخه!(متمایل به پایین!)

----------


## marshal2012

تا چهار سال دیگه بازار کار پرستاری "روزانه" چطوره؟ واقعا کار مثلا تو کرمان گیر میاد؟

----------


## Mr.Hosein

برای پرستار همیشه کار هست پس نیازی نیس تعهدی بری...مگر اینکه شهرستان های خیلی کوچیک باشی...

بستگی داره شما چند جا بخوای کار کنی...ولی هر یک جا موظفی144ساعت هست که بعضی جاها اضافه کاری اجباری هم میاد روش به دلیل کمبود نیرو...
پایه حقوق یکیه...کارانه بستگی به بخشت و سابقت و سمتت داره...

شما هر چند جا که بکشی میتونی کار کنی!
درامد هم حداقل2200-300به بالا...
با اضافه کار معمولا پرستارا 3ونیم در میارن...حالا این بین کسیو سراغ دارم چند جا کار میکنه و خیلی بیشتر از این مقدار در میاره ولی هر کسی چنین توانایی رو نداره...

----------


## marshal2012

> برای پرستار همیشه کار هست پس نیازی نیس تعهدی بری...مگر اینکه شهرستان های خیلی کوچیک باشی...
> 
> بستگی داره شما چند جا بخوای کار کنی...ولی هر یک جا موظفی144ساعت هست که بعضی جاها اضافه کاری اجباری هم میاد روش به دلیل کمبود نیرو...
> پایه حقوق یکیه...کارانه بستگی به بخشت و سابقت و سمتت داره...
> 
> شما هر چند جا که بکشی میتونی کار کنی!
> درامد هم حداقل2200-300به بالا...
> با اضافه کار معمولا پرستارا 3ونیم در میارن...حالا این بین کسیو سراغ دارم چند جا کار میکنه و خیلی بیشتر از این مقدار در میاره ولی هر کسی چنین توانایی رو نداره...


خیلی ممنون
144 ساعت در هفته؟؟؟  ینی روزی20 ساعت؟؟ 

خب بخوای چندجا کار کنی، هر جا چندساعت باید وایسی؟

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> خیلی ممنون
> 144 ساعت در هفته؟؟؟  ینی روزی20 ساعت؟؟ 
> 
> خب بخوای چندجا کار کنی، هر جا چندساعت باید وایسی؟


خیر144ساعت در ماه موظفی هست...
روزی 20ساعت که نمیشه :d

ساعت کاری به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره که مهمترینش سابقس...هر چقدر شما بیشتر کار کنی بیشتر در میاری...

----------


## hamed-corpo

پرستاری تعهد  :Yahoo (21): 

 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## marshal2012

> پرستاری تعهد


کجاش خنده دار بود؟؟

----------


## marshal2012

همچنان منتظر نظر بقیه دوستان هستم

----------


## marshal2012

Up

----------


## Lara27

راست میگن خارج از کشور ماهانه ۲۵میلیون درامد پرستاراس؟؟؟؟

----------


## eskalis

> راست میگن خارج از کشور ماهانه ۲۵میلیون درامد پرستاراس؟؟؟؟


معادل سازیش همون ماهی 3 تومنش توی ایران خودمونه ، اینجا توی ایرران حداقل زنده موندن راحته ! ولی زندگی سخته!
خاج زنده موندنش هم سخته از خونه داشتن و نیازهای اولیه بگیر تا کمالات!

----------


## Lara27

> معادل سازیش همون ماهی 3 تومنش توی ایران خودمونه ، اینجا توی ایرران حداقل زنده موندن راحته ! ولی زندگی سخته!
> خاج زنده موندنش هم سخته از خونه داشتن و نیازهای اولیه بگیر تا کمالات!


یعنی چی؟
 :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Meysam_b

> معادل سازیش همون ماهی 3 تومنش توی ایران خودمونه ، اینجا توی ایرران حداقل زنده موندن راحته ! ولی زندگی سخته!
> خاج زنده موندنش هم سخته از خونه داشتن و نیازهای اولیه بگیر تا کمالات!


 ای شیخ چی زدی? :Yahoo (76):  چی میگی? از ترس جونت میخوای زندگی نکنی به بقیه هم این راه خویش را القا میکنی? :Yahoo (22): خارج مال زندگی کردن نه مثل رباط صبح پاشی بعد خدا رو شکر کنی زنده ای حاضرم زنده نمونم ولی ۲ سال زندگی کنم درضمن اگه زرنگ باشی همه جا موفق میشی تو همین ایرانم نزاد پرستی هست ربطی به خارج نداره اگه میخوای زندگی کنی باید ریسک کنی و کم نیاری

----------


## Lara27

> ای شیخ چی زدی? چی میگی? از ترس جونت میخوای زندگی نکنی به بقیه هم این راه خویش را القا میکنی?خارج مال زندگی کردن نه مثل رباط صبح پاشی بعد خدا رو شکر کنی زنده ای حاضرم زنده نمونم ولی ۲ سال زندگی کنم درضمن اگه زرنگ باشی همه جا موفق میشی تو همین ایرانم نزاد پرستی هست ربطی به خارج نداره اگه میخوای زندگی کنی باید ریسک کنی و کم نیاری


شما جواب سوال منو نمیدونید؟

----------


## Lara27

> ای شیخ چی زدی? چی میگی? از ترس جونت میخوای زندگی نکنی به بقیه هم این راه خویش را القا میکنی?خارج مال زندگی کردن نه مثل رباط صبح پاشی بعد خدا رو شکر کنی زنده ای حاضرم زنده نمونم ولی ۲ سال زندگی کنم درضمن اگه زرنگ باشی همه جا موفق میشی تو همین ایرانم نزاد پرستی هست ربطی به خارج نداره اگه میخوای زندگی کنی باید ریسک کنی و کم نیاری


شما جواب سوال منو نمیدونید؟

----------


## yasser0411

> راست میگن خارج از کشور ماهانه ۲۵میلیون درامد پرستاراس؟؟؟؟


مونده به کشور و سابقه
مثلا یه جا خوندم تو آمریکا پرستار بدون سابقه سالی60 هزار دلار می گیره اما اگه مثلا  بفهمن ایرانی هستی امان از روزگارت در میارن
قطر هم در آمد خوبی داره واسه پرستار اما قبلنا سخت می گرفتن واسشون الان رو نمی دونم

----------


## Meysam_b

تو گوگل سرچ کنی میاره من اگه امکانات داشتم سوییس و دانمارک میرفتم حتی زاپن اینا کاری به مذهب ندارن  :Yahoo (1):  ترکیه هم که خز شده :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mehrab98

پرستاری تعهدی چیه اخه... خودش کلی زحمت داره پرستاری حالا تعهد بدی که دولتم هرچی بگه‌گوش بدی واویلا... یه تومن کمتر بگیر اقای خودت باش حداقل . 
در ضمن اون دوستیم ک گفت خارج ۲۵ میلیون ماهی ، اینم در نظر بگیر حداقل هزینه لازم برای زندگی اونجا ماهی ۳ ۳۵۰۰ دلار هست یعنی عملا ارزش پوله که فقط فرق داره وگرنه فک کن اگ هزار دلار پس انداز بمونه برات از حقوقت بشه مثلا ماهی ۵ تومن پس انداز اونجا ارزش ۱ تومن پس انداز داره ! 
کلا حرفم اینه که اصلا این مدلی حقوقارو مقایسه نکنید شرایط زندگی فرق داره. 
خارج خیلی جای خوبیه برا پرستارا اما بشدت رو کاری که بهت میدن حساسن  و این مدلی نیست بری با همکارت بشینی حرف زدن یا شل کار کنی اگ پول زیاد میدن کار دقیق و زیادم میخوان. اونجا پول مفت به کسی نمیدن. 
یه سر به بیمارستانای دولتی بزنید میفهمید منظورم چیه از شل و ول کارکردن ! هرچند اونا ک وجدان کاری دارن کارشونو خوب انجام میدن.

----------


## Lara27

> پرستاری تعهدی چیه اخه... خودش کلی زحمت داره پرستاری حالا تعهد بدی که دولتم هرچی بگه‌گوش بدی واویلا... یه تومن کمتر بگیر اقای خودت باش حداقل . 
> در ضمن اون دوستیم ک گفت خارج ۲۵ میلیون ماهی ، اینم در نظر بگیر حداقل هزینه لازم برای زندگی اونجا ماهی ۳ ۳۵۰۰ دلار هست یعنی عملا ارزش پوله که فقط فرق داره وگرنه فک کن اگ هزار دلار پس انداز بمونه برات از حقوقت بشه مثلا ماهی ۵ تومن پس انداز اونجا ارزش ۱ تومن پس انداز داره ! 
> کلا حرفم اینه که اصلا این مدلی حقوقارو مقایسه نکنید شرایط زندگی فرق داره. 
> خارج خیلی جای خوبیه برا پرستارا اما بشدت رو کاری که بهت میدن حساسن  و این مدلی نیست بری با همکارت بشینی حرف زدن یا شل کار کنی اگ پول زیاد میدن کار دقیق و زیادم میخوان. اونجا پول مفت به کسی نمیدن. 
> یه سر به بیمارستانای دولتی بزنید میفهمید منظورم چیه از شل و ول کارکردن ! هرچند اونا ک وجدان کاری دارن کارشونو خوب انجام میدن.


پس چرا همه میرن اونور از پرستاری؟؟

----------


## شیده7

درکل خیلیا به امید این که بتونن ویزای کار بگیرن میرن پرستاری بله حقوق پرستارای خارج کشور خوبه سالی 70 هزار تا در کانادا استارتر این تاپیک  سال 95 سوالشو پرسیده و تاپیک قدیمی اپ شده ولی درکل میگم اگر پسرید همیشه به پرستار پسر نیاز هس و نمیخواد بخاطر شغل بزنید تعهدی :Yahoo (110):  درکل پرستاری کاریه که اگر وجدان کاری داشته باشید(که خواهشا افرادی که دارای وجدان کم هستن نرند این رشته) باید زحمت زیاد بکشین چه ایران چه کانادا راجب سیستم کاری کانادا و حقوق بالای پرستارا هم که دوستان گفتن خیلی به پرستارا سخت میگیرند باید بگم اونجا تو هرشغلی برید باید جدی کار کنید ولی پرستاری بخاطر خود ماهیت شغلیش سختتره البته توی ایران شاید شما پرستار مسءول 10 تخت باشید ولی توی کشورای خارج استانداردها رعایت میشه و شمارو مسءول اینهمه تخت نمیذارند پس مسلمه که دقت بالایی هم انتظار دارن ازتون.

----------


## mehrab98

> پس چرا همه میرن اونور از پرستاری؟؟


رفاه و جایگاه اجتماعی خوبش و اینکه تفاوت حقوق پرستار و پزشک مثل ایران 10 20 برابر نیست نهایت دو یا سه برابر.. اینجا پزشک متصص با کارانه ماهی میانگین 70 80 تومن حقوقشه.. چشم پزشک دیدم ماهی 110 میلیون.
پرستار تو ایران از لحاظ تبعیضی که قایل میشن براش اذیته

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط شیده7


درکل خیلیا به امید این که بتونن ویزای کار بگیرن میرن پرستاری بله حقوق پرستارای خارج کشور خوبه سالی 70 هزار تا در کانادا استارتر این تاپیک  سال 95 سوالشو پرسیده و تاپیک قدیمی اپ شده ولی درکل میگم اگر پسرید همیشه به پرستار پسر نیاز هس و نمیخواد بخاطر شغل بزنید تعهدی درکل پرستاری کاریه که اگر وجدان کاری داشته باشید(که خواهشا افرادی که دارای وجدان کم هستن نرند این رشته) باید زحمت زیاد بکشین چه ایران چه کانادا راجب سیستم کاری کانادا و حقوق بالای پرستارا هم که دوستان گفتن خیلی به پرستارا سخت میگیرند باید بگم اونجا تو هرشغلی برید باید جدی کار کنید ولی پرستاری بخاطر خود ماهیت شغلیش سختتره البته توی ایران شاید شما پرستار مسءول 10 تخت باشید ولی توی کشورای خارج استانداردها رعایت میشه و شمارو مسءول اینهمه تخت نمیذارند پس مسلمه که دقت بالایی هم انتظار دارن ازتون.


مسوول 10 تخت بودن در ایران چیز عادی و راحت محسوب میشه !
بخش دیدم 50 تخت 2 تا پرستار !*

----------


## Lara27

> درکل خیلیا به امید این که بتونن ویزای کار بگیرن میرن پرستاری بله حقوق پرستارای خارج کشور خوبه سالی 70 هزار تا در کانادا استارتر این تاپیک  سال 95 سوالشو پرسیده و تاپیک قدیمی اپ شده ولی درکل میگم اگر پسرید همیشه به پرستار پسر نیاز هس و نمیخواد بخاطر شغل بزنید تعهدی درکل پرستاری کاریه که اگر وجدان کاری داشته باشید(که خواهشا افرادی که دارای وجدان کم هستن نرند این رشته) باید زحمت زیاد بکشین چه ایران چه کانادا راجب سیستم کاری کانادا و حقوق بالای پرستارا هم که دوستان گفتن خیلی به پرستارا سخت میگیرند باید بگم اونجا تو هرشغلی برید باید جدی کار کنید ولی پرستاری بخاطر خود ماهیت شغلیش سختتره البته توی ایران شاید شما پرستار مسءول 10 تخت باشید ولی توی کشورای خارج استانداردها رعایت میشه و شمارو مسءول اینهمه تخت نمیذارند پس مسلمه که دقت بالایی هم انتظار دارن ازتون.


پزشکی هم به همون اندازه سخته شاید هم خیلی سخت تر

----------


## Lara27

> درکل خیلیا به امید این که بتونن ویزای کار بگیرن میرن پرستاری بله حقوق پرستارای خارج کشور خوبه سالی 70 هزار تا در کانادا استارتر این تاپیک  سال 95 سوالشو پرسیده و تاپیک قدیمی اپ شده ولی درکل میگم اگر پسرید همیشه به پرستار پسر نیاز هس و نمیخواد بخاطر شغل بزنید تعهدی درکل پرستاری کاریه که اگر وجدان کاری داشته باشید(که خواهشا افرادی که دارای وجدان کم هستن نرند این رشته) باید زحمت زیاد بکشین چه ایران چه کانادا راجب سیستم کاری کانادا و حقوق بالای پرستارا هم که دوستان گفتن خیلی به پرستارا سخت میگیرند باید بگم اونجا تو هرشغلی برید باید جدی کار کنید ولی پرستاری بخاطر خود ماهیت شغلیش سختتره البته توی ایران شاید شما پرستار مسءول 10 تخت باشید ولی توی کشورای خارج استانداردها رعایت میشه و شمارو مسءول اینهمه تخت نمیذارند پس مسلمه که دقت بالایی هم انتظار دارن ازتون.


پزشکی هم به همون اندازه سخته شاید هم خیلی سخت تر

----------


## 19981376

برای پرستاری همیشه کتر هست حتما پرستاری غیر تعهد

----------

